# Post-workout protein shake/dinner timing?



## anthonyryan1 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hello all- Newbie here.

So I am just getting started with all this. I know- 5/6 meals a day. But I generally work out in the evening after work. How should I time the pre-workout meal, post-workout shake and dinner? I ask this because I don't want to take in more than 40g of protein at a time. So if I take the post-workout shake, which I like to do, it will be between 7-8 PM and I will want to eat dinner soon. I don't want to take my shake at 7:30 and eat dinner at 8. Any advice?


----------



## fluffy (Sep 12, 2003)

i usually eat 1.5 hours before the workout, the shake immediately after the workout, and then a "normal" meal another 1 hour after that


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 12, 2003)

Couldn't have summed it up better my self


----------



## Freeman (Sep 12, 2003)

Ditto


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 14, 2003)

i get home from my workout

have a protien shake and my meal together (coz i'm always proper hungry when i get back)


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by fluffy *_
> i usually eat 1.5 hours before the workout, the shake immediately after the workout, and then a "normal" meal another 1 hour after that



That is perfect timing.


My question is why don't you want to take in more than 40 grams at one meal?


----------

